# Given up NDisulating BCM4318, advice neeeded on FreeBSD compatible WiFi PCI card



## aurora (Jun 11, 2009)

Hello, 

After several days of struggling with the ndisgen,I finally given up trying to make my BCM4318 based WiFi PCI card work on 7.2-RELEASE. 

Now, I might start to consider buying a new WiFi PCI card but I couldn't find satisfactory info on the Hardware documentation of 7.2. Are there any FreeBSD compatible PCI cards you might advice which works perfectly with the FreeBSD? Or more importantly how do you decide which Wireless card to buy?

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 11, 2009)

Have a look at ath(4), iwi(4) and see which cards are mentioned there. Atheros based cards usually work pretty good.


----------



## knotabot (Jun 16, 2009)

Comparison of open source wireless drivers
Lists which OS release supports which wifi chips/drivers.

Looks like a Broadcom card.

Integrated to FreeBSD 8.x, ported from DragonFlyBSD.

Also: http://svn.freebsd.org/viewvc/base?view=revision&revision=191762

And: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=2477


----------



## aurora (Jun 17, 2009)

Thank you for the infos. After trying more and more with the _ndis driver_, I've finally managed to make the BCM4318 PCI card work. There were several factors preventing it from working. I had to patch and reinstall the *if_ndis* module and try different versions of the *.inf* file.

I was trying the wifi Card actually for learning purposes (note that I've been using FreeBSD for just one month) and so all the infos you've given have been helpful

Thanks.


----------

